# "Our First Member Event is Coming to California"



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! I just got this postcard in the mail today. Whoo hoo, will they be showcasing the new CA DVC villas?

"Save the Dates
May 24-26, 2008
Disneyland Resort

Don't Miss Our Member Reception at the first ever Getaway Days Travel Expo
Save the Dates
May 24-26, 2008
Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel
Disneyland Resort

Disney Vacation Club
Member Reception"

There is a bit more text, it says more info to follow in the mail.

Figures that it is Memorial Day weekend! Like I want to be driving down I-5 to Anaheim that weekend  . Oh well, is anyone going to go?


----------



## SDKath (Apr 19, 2008)

All right!    

I heard they will be opening the models for GCV that weekend.  Anyone know where the models will be located?  Is it in the Paradise Pier Hotel?  I would be driving UP I-5 to get there so I am not sure I have the stomach to do it.  But I would love to be there.  Just not that weekend.   

Katherine


----------



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2008)

I know!

You think they would pick a non-holiday weekend or something! It's one of the busiest driving weekends of the year, and we are about 350 miles or so away.

If they are showing off the models, they are tempting all of those folks who did not buy already at DLR (me) and those who aren't even DVC members.  When will they actually start selling the points?!


----------



## myip (Apr 19, 2008)

I wonder if they are going to start selling...  I will be in Disneyland for the memorial weekend.  We are staying in Marriott Newport Beach.  I can't wait to for them to start selling...


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 19, 2008)

If they are starting sale of Grand Californian, then I'll go

In the Paradise Pier Hotel, there's a DVC store front.  I think the model is next to the main sales center which is next to the Disneyland Hotel.  When I was there last month, the model wasn't ready yet so I didn't ask whether that was the model.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 19, 2008)

That's what I told my DH. IF they will sell me points that weekend, I'll find a way to be there  !

I guess I'll call my guide tomorrow, or else wait for the details to come in the mail.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 19, 2008)

NO!  They are not starting to sell yet.  Just showing the models....

So relax!  No need to drive at 10 miles an hour for 350 miles.

Katheirne


----------



## Denise L (Apr 20, 2008)

SDKath said:


> NO!  They are not starting to sell yet.  Just showing the models....
> 
> So relax!  No need to drive at 10 miles an hour for 350 miles.
> 
> Katheirne



Oh well...wishful thinking.

Someone has to go and take pictures.  If not, I'm sure we will find some on the Internet somewhere.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 23, 2008)

We booked a room.  I was surprised there was availability.  I didn't get a postcard though.  I think, I got an e-mail though.  I'll have to look for it.  We gonna drive down Thursday night.   I can't wait...  We have no intention of buying.  I know, we can't since we didn't buy at AKL so, we'd have to wait for the public sale.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 23, 2008)

Excellent!  Then take pictures for us.  I think we are going to avoid the crowds this time around.  

One wierd thing.  Don't you find it kinda strange that they will be showcasing these models for about 6-9 months BEFORE it's available for sale?  Isn't that kind of a "tease" for potential purchasers.  I would think this is a bad business idea since people will be annoyed at not being able to buy (and having no guarantee to buy since they keep talking about it selling out).  Unless of course they will be "encouraging" people to buy at WDW until GCV comes out.  But how many will want to buy 3000 miles away when they could just get GCV in 9 months??

They will get so much traffic over the summer -- but no sales till 2009?  I dunno.   

Katherine


----------



## TravelingT (Apr 24, 2008)

I am going to be checking into the Grand Californian on the 25th for five nights on points.  I will try to get into the model and get some pictures.  But I won't be back until the 30th.  I am not sure if I am bringing the laptop or not on this trip so it will be awhile before I could post pictures.  But I will check when I get back.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 24, 2008)

*Great!*

That's great that at least two of you TUGers will be there that weekend, taking photos and reporting back to us with the scoop :whoopie: !

I agree, Katherine, that it's "cruel and unusual" to show off the models and then not offer anything for sale. I don't think they did that at SSR or AKL or the other DVCs, did they?


----------



## rhonda (Apr 24, 2008)

We'll be there, also.  Not sure we'll take any photos ... but who knows.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 24, 2008)

Can anyone who goes to see these models also ask if there is any news about the Kingdom Tower in the Contemporary Resort at WDW.  They must know something about it at this point since it is currently being built- can you find out approx when it may go on sale?  Even if it's just unofficial gossip I'd love to know.  Also would love to see photos of the models at Disneyland.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 12, 2008)

I got the 2nd post card and signed up. We are going on Sunday evening at 7 pm.  The time isn't the best but I want to see the new models.  So, I'm hoping by Sunday evening we seen all the night time shows at DL & DCA.

I'll take tons of pictures!  

Tina


----------



## Denise L (May 12, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I got the 2nd post card and signed up. We are going on Sunday evening at 7 pm.  The time isn't the best but I want to see the new models.  So, I'm hoping by Sunday evening we seen all the night time shows at DL & DCA.
> 
> I'll take tons of pictures!



Yay! We got our invitation too. I wish we could go!  Are you driving or flying?  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 12, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Are you driving or flying?  Can't wait to see your pictures!


We are driving...  LA is too close for flying and trying to deal with a rental car or transportation...


----------

